
The secret tapes of Jamal Khashoggi's murder - thefounder
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-49826905
======
thefounder
How can you(US gov, Softbank) support a government who does this to a
journalist?

"""

Kennedy says she heard Khashoggi asking twice whether he is being kidnapped
and then saying, 'How could this happen in an embassy?'" "The sounds that are
heard after that point will tend to indicate that he's suffocated. Probably
with a plastic bag over his head," says Callamard. "His mouth was also closed
- violently - maybe with a hand or something else." Kennedy believes the
forensic pathologist now takes over on the orders of the team leader. "You
hear a voice saying, 'Let him cut,' and it sounds like Mutreb. "Then somebody
shouting, 'It's over,' and someone else shouting, 'Take it off, take it off.
Put this on his head. Wrap it.' I can only assume that they had removed his
head."

"""

